# EN: do / did - emphatic auxiliary



## Chounda

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one

Bonjour tout le monde,

voilà je me pose une question existentielle  sur la signification de l'auxiliare "do" dans ce type de phrase:* "I do love you".*
Laissez moi vous expliquer en quoi cela me perturbe.

Il me semble qu'en grammaire anglaise (reliques de mon apprentissage), l'auxiliaire "do" se place :
- dans les phrases interrogatives: *Do* you love me? *Did* you miss me?
- dans les phrases négatives: I *don't* like this picture.

Mais j'avoue sécher pour les phrases affirmatives du type:
- I *do *love you
- I *do* care a lot for you 
Est-ce que cela amplifie la signification de la phrase? Parceque grammaticalement parlant, l'auxiliaire n'est pas utile dans ces cas-ci?

Une âme charitable (ou plusieurs) aurait-elle la bienveillance de m'éclairer s'il vous plaît? 

Je vous remercie.


----------



## doinel

Hello,
 Ce  DO est parfois dit d'emphase dans le sens où il est accentué c'est une forme d'insistance qui nie le contraire: Mais bien sûr que je t'aime.
C'est comme si on sous entendait _I do not not love you_ mon enoncé là n'est pas très recevable. Les deux négations (not) s'annulent mais il reste l'auxiliaire. 
J'espère qu'un anglophone vous aidera mieux.


----------



## marget

I do love you is an example of the emphatic present tense.  If someone were to ask  "You don't love me, do you"?, I would say "Yes, I *do* love you" if the answer were affirmative.


----------



## Tim~!

"You clearly don't understand this!"

"Yes I do!"

"No you DON'T!"

"Yes I DO!  I DO understand it!  Why don't you believe me?"

"OK, I'm sorry.  I believe you."

"No you don't!"

"I said I'm sorry, didn't I?!  I do believe you, OK?"

Voilà un exemple très courant de ce 'do d'emphase'.  Nous l'utilisons plusieurs fois le jour dans lae pays anglophones.


----------



## jann

Bonjour Chounda,

En anglais, la présence d'un auxiliaire est essentiel à la formulation de phrases négatives et de questions.  En général, il faut donc ajouter le verbe "_to do_" lorsque vous voulez exprimer la négation ou l'interrogation dans un temps simple :

_I like to study -> Do you like to study?  No, I do not like to study. 
He wanted to leave -> Did he want to leave?  No, he did not want to leave.
_
(Notez que dans le cas des temps composés, on a déjà un auxiliaire et on n'a donc pas besoin d'ajouter "to do" pour former negations et interrogations : _He is studying. -> Is he studying? He is not studying.;  You would like to go. -> Would you like to go?  You would not like to go.; They will stay here. -> Will they stay here?  They will not stay here._)

On peut donc dire que l'auxiliaire n'a pas de signification dans un phrase négative ou interrogative ; c'est n'est qu'un élément grammatical.

En revanche, l'addition de "_to do_" à l'affirmatif a bien une signification : comme l'ont dit les autres, ça sert d'emphase.  C'est un peu comme le mot français "si" qui remplace "oui" en cas de réponse affirmative à une question négative (ou pour réfuter un constat négatif, etc).... SAUF qu'on peut employer_ emphatic "do"_ même quand il n'y a pas eu de phrase négative avant, rien que pour souligner ses propos.

J'espère que ça aide un peu...


----------



## ingalls

Hi,

I read a lot of web site written in english and I often read sentences with:

"I/you/he/... do + verb"

For instance: "I do hope that you know HTML"

What is the difference between this and "I hope that you know HTML".

Is it more "powerful" with do  ?

Thanks

Have a nice day


----------



## Jab'

Yes, indeed. It is called the "emphatic do".

 "I do hope that you know HTML" : J'espère vraiment que tu connais l'HTML

Jab'


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

Tu as mis le doigt dessus en effet.
C'est ce que l'on appelle "forme emphatique" ou forme d'insistance.
Ex I know = Je sais <--> I do know = Je sais pertinemment.


----------



## Neige2211

Yes, putting "do" creates an effect of insistence.
In your sentence, by using "do", you seem to tell that it is quite an obligation for him to know HTML.


----------



## pikabu

yes, it's emphasized, "accentue". 

it's something between "J'espere que tu connais ce html" et "J'espere que, au moins, tu connais ce html"

I suppose the best way to translate it to french would be "J'espere bien que tu connais ce html"

I hope a native would appear


----------



## vanagreg

Hi and welcome,

it's to emphasize the verb indeed.

I hope that you know HTML = J'espère que tu connais le HTML
I do hope that you know HTML = J'ose espérer que tu connais le HTML

You would translate differently according to the context.

Ex:

I speak English = Je parle anglais
I do speak English = Je parle effectivement anglais


----------



## Asr

Bienvenu!

Yes it is used to put an emhasis on whatever you are saying. In your example, it is like "I really hope that you know HTML."

You can also hear things such as: "Do shut up for a second!" or "Do come in."



vanagreg said:


> I do hope that you know HTML = J'ose espérer que tu connais le HTML


 
So here oser doesn't translate as to dare? I dare to hope you know HTLM?


----------



## vanagreg

Asr said:


> So here oser doesn't translate as to dare? I dare to hope you know HTLM?


 
You wouldn't say that in English, would you, whereas it's said in French as an expectancy. That's why here you can translate the insistance form "I do hope that..." with "J'ose espérer que...", but what the other proposed work as well.


----------



## Laura91360

Bonjour, 

peut-on dire lorsque l'on est vraiment d'accord (ou en désaccord) avec quelqu'un ou quelque chose : 

I do agree (ou desagree)  with...

On m'a dit que cette expression était un peu vieux jeux.
Est-ce le cas ? 

Merci bien.
Laura


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

ça dépend du contexte (comme toujours)

dans certaines situations c'est tout à fait courant, mais pas toujours....

une autre possibilité en anglais: I totally/completely agree with you

M.H.


----------



## ramaud

exactement! c'est ce qu'on appelle la forme d'insistance (emphatic form comme tu l'as dit!)
quand tu insistes alors que quelqu'un pense le contraire de ce que tu dis, par exemple "I do believe you" (pour le convaincre!) et l'auxiliaire est évidemment accentué


----------



## Tim~!

"Why are we even having this conversation?!  It's clear you don't believe a word I'm saying!"

"I do!"

"No you don't!"

"I _do_ believe you, please believe me when I tell you that."

Voilà un exemple d'une conversation qui pourrait avoir lieu parfaitement naturellement en n'importe quelle maison.  La "do" agit comme outil pour souligner ou renforcer.


----------



## Laura91360

Thanks a lot _Tim_ for your example (context).

So, I do believe  or  I do agree  isn't so old fashioned


----------



## geostan

Laura91360 said:


> So, I do believe  or  I do agree  isn't so old fashioned



Not at all!


----------



## laudace

Hello, all!

Excellent question and responses/examples.

So, is it emphatic when one says at one's alter of marriage, "I do." ???    Just having some fun.

Additionally, isn't the word 'si' used in an emphatic way, as in:

Tu n'es pas bête.
Si, je suis.
(Comme La Belle et La Bête) 

In this case, it's "Oh yes I am!" or "But I am!"

Bonne soirée en Europe.


----------



## alexa99

Hi,

Can someone explain the difference, if any, between :
I did receive your letter / I have received your letter 
I did notice he was taller than me / I noticed he was taller than me. 

Does the word "did" in these cases, sort of underscore the fact that I "have received" or "have noticed". 

Does it mean, more or less   " I have really noticed that..." 

And can you sometimes use either possibilites wiith exactly the same meaning ?

Thank you


----------



## AZSon.

alexa99 said:


> Does the word "did" in these cases, sort of underscore the fact that I "have received" or "have noticed".
> Does it mean, more or less " I have really noticed that..."


 
You are correct. The addition of "did" emphasizes the fact that follows it.


----------



## Kelly B

That emphasis is often used when replying to a negative question, the same way _si_ would work in French, or to introduce a negative or a contrast:
Vous n'avez pas reçu ma lettre ? (Si,) I _did _receive your letter, but you didn't say when you would arrive.

I didn't think he was good looking, but I did notice he was taller than me.


----------



## jann

> That emphasis is often used when replying to a negative question, the same way _si_ would work in French, or to introduce a negative or a contrast:


Exactly! 

In situations where we might use an emphatic "did" in English, we can also often add _bien_ or _quand même _in French:  

_Monsieur, j'ai bien reçu votre lettre...._
_Je ne l'ai pas trouvé beau, mais j'ai quand même remarqué que..._


----------



## avianouar

Salut tout le monde...
Voilà il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de voir des phrases avec le verbe écrit sous la forme Do/Does + Verbe, et celà à la forme affirmative.
Par éxemple : When you do make errors.
Or moi j'ai l'habitude de ça plutôt : When you make errors.
Quand est-ce que cette forme est-ce que cette forme est utilisée ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pinairun

Pour renforcer l'affirmation.
Salut


----------



## johndot

I hope that this might help:

When you make errors... = Quand (_ou_ si) vous faites des erreurs...
When you do make errors... = When (_or_ if)  you *do* make errors... = (J’attends que vous ne fassiez pas des erreurs), mais quand si...

(Même si mon français ne vaut pas grand-chose.)


----------



## The.tunisian.muscle

Bonjour,

je comprends pas pourquoi certaines personnes utilisent l'auxiliaire do devant believe.

*I do believe that the supreme court will overrule this judgement.*

pourtant r kelly dit:

*I believe I cannnnnnnnnnnnn flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*

et pas I DO believeeeeeeeeeee I can flyyyyyyyy.

pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?

Merci.


----------



## L'Inconnu

It’s an emphatic use intended to avoid confusion.

Joe: "I believe she’ll get here on time."
Jack: "I don’t agree with you". "However, I *do* believe that she’ll get here before 9 pm."

Jack is trying to make a sharper contrast between what he believes and what he doesn’t believe.


----------



## *bruno*

En français on dirait 'je crois vraiment" ou "je veux croire" 

Bruno


----------



## mtmjr

That is the same "do" that is added when forming a negative statement and/or question in English:

I (do) believe.
I *don't* believe.
*Do* I believe?
*Don't* I believe?

When forming a positive statement, the "do" is optional.  It is added, as The.tunisian.muscle said, to emphasize the truth of the statement.  In the other possible situations listed above, however, the "do" is obligatory.


----------



## canlun

Bonsoir,

Je sais que lorsque l'on veut "appuyer" sur un verbe, on glisse _do _juste avant ce verbe, par exemple : _I do like him !_

Mais comment fait-on pour une action au passé ? Emploie-t-on _do _avant le verbe au prétérit ou _did _?

Par exemple, doit-on dire :

_I do went to visit her !_

ou plutôt : _I did went to visit her !_

Merci de votre aide


----------



## orlando09

canlun said:


> _I do went to visit her !_
> ou plutôt : _I did went to visit her !_


Il faudrait dire I did go to visit her - ce qui ici signifie : effectivement, je lui ai rendu visite

I do like him! pourrait signifier je l'aime vraiment beaucoup ou:  effectivement, je l'aime -- selon le contexte et ton de la voix...


----------



## orlando09

to go and visit someone would be OK too, but is a bit more informal/less grammatically correct - it's used in speech more than writing


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

Did go / have gone is a difference that keeps tripping up my French friends.

"Do" and its forms always takes the infinitive (minus "to"): do eat, did eat, etc.

"Have" and its forms always takes the past participle: has eaten, had eaten, etc.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

The function of Do/Does/Did in sentences like "I DO know her!" is to *reassert* the notion "I know her". The latter sentence is "factual": it merely states what the speaker's feelings are. The former sentence instead, might be uttered at a _later_ stage in the exchange, when the speaker feels that something in the words (or in the facial expressions, etc.) of his interlocutor call for a "reassertion" of the truth value of his original utterance. There is something very interesting in French in the use of the adverb *SI* instead of *OUI* in reassertions: "Mais SI j'la connais!". NON (NON) = SI
*Emphasis* is something else: it can "hit" (= elle porte sur) _any_ word in the sentence, with a view to differentiating it from all the other words which could, in theory, substitute for that word. Ex.: SHE voted for me (ie not _Jack_), She RODE it (ie not _wrote_), She voted for ME (ie not for _Sue_), She did it FOR you (ie not _against_ you).


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

Someone said that "do" does not convey added emphasis in the negative, e.g. "I don't like pasta," and that is generally true. 
While it is technically possible to use a construction without "don't/do not," it is far from colloquial or even current written usage. "Do you like pasta?" "Nay, I like it not." 

How to convey emphasis in the negative? SHOUT or avoid the contraction: "I DON'T like pasta!" or "I _do not_ like pasta."


----------



## rom117

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas le sens de _did_ dans cette phrase :

_Because of his sketchy details on the map, they never *did* find the restaurant._

Je traduirais par : À cause du manque de détails sur la carte, ils n'ont jamais trouvé le restaurant. 
Mais là, je ne traduis pas le _did_ .

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est un auxiliaire emphatique qui ne peut se traduire directement. Dans ton exemple, on pourrait peut-être rajouter _réussi à_ ou alors simplement terminer la phrase par un point d'exclamation:

_… ils n'ont jamais réussi à trouver le restaurant.
… ils n'ont jamais trouvé le restaurant !_ 

[…]


----------



## rom117

Je viens de regarder les liens et en effet il y a plusieurs possibilités. Suivant le contexte, ça peut se traduire par _si, j'ose espérer, bien, quand même, vraiment..._
La traduction que tu proposes me semble bien appropriée .

Merci !

Résolu !!


----------



## chorzov

Bonjour,
J'èspère que je suis au bon endroit! J'aimerais connaître la différence entre "I do love you" et "I love you".........merci.


----------



## Aoyama

"I do love you" implique que c'est une réponse et équivaudrait à "si, je t'aime" ou "mais, je t'aime". Il y a une insistance.


----------



## moustic

La personne qui dit "I do love you" perçoit que l'on met en doute son amour. "Do" est fortement accentué. C'est une façon d'insister comme le dit Aoyama.
Par exemple :
- If you loved me, you would buy me a diamond ring.
- I do love you...


----------



## Seeda

J'aimerais ajouter à ce qui a été dit plus haut qu'en fait, cet emploi de _do_  dans une proposition affirmative s'applique à quasiment tous les  verbes. L'équivalent le plus proche qui me vienne en français, ce serait  _bel et bien_.

Par exemple, "il est _bel et bien_ allé là-bas, seulement personne ne l'a vu" = he _did _go there but no one saw him.
She _does _love him but she hates his behavior = Ell est _bel et bien_ amoureuse de lui, mais elle déteste sa façon de se comporter.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, mais en fait, plus simplement "I do love you" (ou une phrase analogue) serait généralement précédée de "but" ("but I do love you") ou "but" viendrait après, pour marquer une opposition :
- If you loved me, you would buy me a diamond ring.
- I do love you... _but I can't afford to buy you a diamond ring_


----------



## drewfstr314

Bonjour,

En anglais, on peut dire *You should do your homework. I did do my homework.*Je la traduire: *Tu dois faire tes devoirs. J'ai fait mes devoirs.*

Et (je pense que) il n'y pas d'erreur en cette traduction, mais, je pense, qu'il n'est pas aussi évident que "je" ai les devoirs qu'en anglais. Est-ce que c'est possible à souligner cet affirmatif en français, et comment est-ce qu'on le fait?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pointvirgule

Pour mettre plus d'emphase, vous pouvez dire : _Je les ai faits, mes devoirs.
_


----------



## Nicomon

À mon avis, la suggestion de pointvirgule (salut ) est parfaite pour le contexte de drewfstr314.


----------



## Chimel

Commencer la phrase par "Mais" (ou "Mais si" après une phrase négative) peut aussi renforcer cet effet et contribuer à rendre l'idée de "do": Mais je les ai faits, mes devoirs!

C'est notamment utile s'il n'y a pas de complément direct, comme ici "devoirs", qui peut être mis en évidence par un pronom:
- Allez dépêche-toi, on est en retard.
- Mais je me dépêche!


----------



## le-xixe-siècle

Hello,
The 'do' is never completely obligatory, though normally sounds more natural. In more archaic English, it was as emphatic as it now is in the positive. For example, *I believe not* makes grammatical sense, and is used often.


----------



## dictionarynut

*I do believe that the supreme court will overrule this judgement.*

In a case like this, the speaker who uses "do" is often self-mocking, or expressing pleasant surprise.   Here, I would say that the speaker is pleased that the court may overrule the decision.
Another example would be, "I do believe that horse will win!"   (The implication here is that the horse was not a likely winner and the speaker is surprised and pleased.
"I do think these discussions sometimes go on too long."   (Not really)   Here, the speaker could actually be softening the statement by self-mockery  (because adding the "do" sounds pompous."  I hope this makes sense!


----------

